# Drywall thickness on ceiling question.



## Doug Crf (Apr 5, 2006)

I screwd up an area of my ceiling and now I am having to repair it.
I went and got a piece of drywall to repair the area.
I thought I had read somewhere if the joist are 24" on center then
the ceiling by code has to have 5/8" thick drywall.
It sounded logical to me. since our joist are 24" on center I automatically got 5/8" drywall without
even checking how thick the drywall is on our ceiling.
Well guess what I had to go back and get the 1/2" thick
drywall.
Did the builders use the wrong thickness or what.
The house was built in 1974.
Thanks Doug


----------



## Big Dave (May 17, 2006)

I would say yes. Back in '74 they should have used 5/8 thick sheetrock. Today though they have a sheetrock that is 1/2" thick that is designed to span the 24" space between trusses. Last that I knew though it was the same price as 5/8" sheetrock the only difference was it is lighter.

Dave.

edit: If it is not noticably sagging anywhere, don't worry about it.


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

Yeah, ceilings are definitely a common place for guys to have cheated with the size of the drywall, every saved ounce helps. Not condoning it, just exposing the reality.


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

I have never looked in IRC to see what it has on this and myu copy is not in front of me, but 1/2 rock is acceptable in my area, but I always go with 5/8...makes a better look, no possiblity of sagging. Lots of homes here in the 60s and 70s were built with 3/8 on the walls and 1/2 on the ceilings.

Commercial work specifies 5/8, but residential is allowed 1/2 inch.


----------

